
On Hacking MicroSD Cards - peter_d_sherman
https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3554
======
peter_d_sherman
Selected Excerpts:

"...so it turns out that every flash memory disk ships with a reasonably
powerful microcontroller to run a custom set of disk abstraction algorithms."

[..]

"The embedded microcontroller is typically a heavily modified 8051 or ARM CPU.
In modern implementations, the microcontroller will approach 100 MHz
performance levels, and also have several hardware accelerators on-die.
Amazingly, the cost of adding these controllers to the device is probably on
the order of $0.15-$0.30, particularly for companies that can fab both the
flash memory and the controllers within the same business unit. It’s probably
cheaper to add these microcontrollers than to thoroughly test and characterize
each flash memory chip, which explains why managed flash devices can be
cheaper per bit than raw flash chips, despite the inclusion of a
microcontroller."

Translation: Who would have thought that a plain flash memory card -- might
have an actual computer on it?

